
Spammers target iPhone users with iCal invites - atarian
http://www.digitaljournal.com/tech-and-science/technology/iphone-users-complain-of-waves-of-ical-calendar-spam/article/480662
======
mikestew
If you are smitten by this, first of all do not decline the invite to get it
out of your calendar. It will notify the sender, telling them there is indeed
a live human on the other end. For those looking for at least a temporary fix:
[https://www.macsparky.com/blog/2016/11/how-to-fight-
calendar...](https://www.macsparky.com/blog/2016/11/how-to-fight-calendar-
spam)

I can't imagine that this isn't a hot issue for Apple right now. It breaks a
lot of the trust in iCloud IMO.

